# Yay! Finally hatched!



## Andrew (Jul 12, 2005)

After 21 long days, the wait finally pays off!    

First signs of pipping through the shell...







About 20 minutes later I find this!  






Another pic






Cute little guy.


----------



## Peekaboo (Jul 12, 2005)

What is it? lol

A chicken perhaps?


----------



## Leah (Jul 12, 2005)

21 days... that must be nice. I dont have anything that hatches in under 3mos, and most take over 6! LOL


----------



## Ian (Jul 12, 2005)

great andrew, looks so cute!!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave (Jul 12, 2005)

I've kept chickens in the past, different breeds. Have been considering it again recently but i'm stuck between that idea and keeping ducks instead, decisions decisions... Good stuff.

Dave


----------



## Leah (Jul 12, 2005)

I vote for ducks... I love ducks...


----------



## Andrew (Jul 14, 2005)

I know what you mean. For some reason it feels longer when you're hatching chickens, lol. My alligator lizard just laid a big clutch of eggs, and those take around 2 months... which is still short compared to critters like chameleons.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## PseudoDave (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi,

Yeah we've got some Veiled cham eggs incubating in the shop at the moment, 3 months so far, plenty more to go


----------



## PseudoDave (Jul 19, 2005)

Andrew,

What kind of incubator did you use for your chickens? Was it home-made, manual/auto? I'm getting things ready for whatever I decide to keep again, they're going to be in egg form when I recieve them so i'm getting it all setup and ready.

Dave


----------



## Andrew (Jul 19, 2005)

Its a hovabator incubator, I got it at my local herp show for about $40. You can get them at www.bigappleherp.com, or your local feed store may carry them.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## PseudoDave (Jul 19, 2005)

Cheers,

havent been able to find one on the net yet in uk(reasonably priced that is) but found a different model for around same cost, cheers for the info.

Dave


----------

